# Hayfever



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2022)

Hello and welcome, mine has arrived - the recent sunny weather must have brought the tree pollen out


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Hello and welcome, mine has arrived - the recent sunny weather must have brought the tree pollen out


Hope it doesn't get too bad.
Can be terrible.
I used to get it something terrible when young.
Seem to remember that I had some course of injections or pills one year and it was slightly slightly better after that.
then it just naturally faded with age - hardly an issue for quite some time.

edit - maybe moving to London and its traffic fumes for university helped a tad.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Mar 2022)

Mine (eary season - tree pollen) is up and down, and hasn't been too bad in recent years. Fingers crossed.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2022)

touch wood mine usually doesn't get too bad and comes and goes a bit, getting on to the Anti H's at the first sign is key as it usually takes 2 or 3 days to settle down.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> touch wood mine usually doesn't get too bad and comes and goes a bit, getting on to the Anti H's at the first sign is key as it usually takes 2 or 3 days to settle down.


the modern pills def help - when younger the hayfever often hit during the school exam season which was a big problem - but the old pills were worse than the fever - made you very sleepy.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2022)

I seem to be a bit unusual in that I do not suffer from hay fever or any other allergies. I do have some dietary restrictions which are recent and due to hiatus hernia.


----------



## grumpydad (22 Mar 2022)

I've had a stinking cold since last Tuesday, so I'm not sure if my hayfever has arrived yet or not🤷‍♂️
however I have my loratadine and beconase on standby


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

I had to give in and start taking antihistamines again as my eyes were very itchy earlier today. Tree pollen is what gets me, and then later, elderflowers. Grass, not so much.

Am lucky that half a cetirizine tablet a day is enough to keep things (mostly) under control.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

grumpydad said:


> I've had a stinking cold since last Tuesday, so I'm not sure if my hayfever has arrived yet or not🤷‍♂️
> however I have my loratadine and beconase on standby



A wee tip - Boots do an own brand version of Beconase that's typically 1/3 cheaper (sometimes half price if on offer) than Beconase. 

I take the stuff when needed for an unrelated chronic sinus issue under the guidance of my Quack. I'd have it prescribed otherwise, but since I have to pay for prescriptions, it's just way cheaper to buy OTC.


----------



## icowden (22 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Hello and welcome, mine has arrived - the recent sunny weather must have brought the tree pollen out


Around here the tree pollen has been out for a few weeks. My older daughter has to take cetirizine, eye drops and a nasal spray - and that's after 3 years of allergy tolerance injections...


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2022)

I use a prevalin snorter, and cheap own brand anti hist tablets.


----------



## grumpydad (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> A wee tip - Boots do an own brand version of Beconase that's typically 1/3 cheaper (sometimes half price if on offer) than Beconase.
> 
> I take the stuff when needed for an unrelated chronic sinus issue under the guidance of my Quack. I'd have it prescribed otherwise, but since I have to pay for prescriptions, it's just way cheaper to buy OTC.


Thanks for the tip, however I live in the Republic of Cymru, we have free prescriptions here, which is useful🙂🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

grumpydad said:


> Thanks for the tip, however I live in the Republic of Cymru, we have free prescriptions here, which is useful🙂🏴󠁧󠁢󠁷󠁬󠁳󠁿



I am going a very fetching shade of green, here...  £9.20 here in deepest, darkest East Anglia the last time I looked.  Mum gets for free, but I don't. Hey ho, c'est la vie.

Really bad pollen levels here today. Need to take out shares in Cushelle.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Hello and welcome, mine has arrived - the recent sunny weather must have brought the tree pollen out


Mine starts with tree pollen in February ... birch or alder usually, the wind-pollinated ones. Actual flowering trees don't bother me much, so it's damping down a bit by now. It'll flair up again later when the grass pollens (again, wind-borne) start ...


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 Mar 2022)

I have fexofenidine. Over 60 so free.
I started taking them again last week, to be ready.


----------



## fullfathom5 (30 Mar 2022)

I suffer from sinus problems anyway but my hay fever has been really bad for the past few weeks (congestion in nose and ears, sinus pressure, sore eyes, slight breathlessness and brain fog). Does anybody else also find it causes fatigue?


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Mar 2022)

I buy ten packets of antihistamines from Aldi in late Feb start taking in early March stop at the end of June job done give it no more thought than that.


----------



## keithmac (19 Jun 2022)

I was on here to ask if there was a magic bullet.

I take Cetrazine (sp), but hasn't touched the sides over last month. Worst it's ever been this year.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2022)

keithmac said:


> I was on here to ask if there was a magic bullet.
> 
> I take Cetrazine (sp), but hasn't touched the sides over last month. Worst it's ever been this year.



Ask your Dr for something else like Fenofexadine


----------



## newts (19 Jun 2022)

keithmac said:


> I was on here to ask if there was a magic bullet.
> 
> I take Cetrazine (sp), but hasn't touched the sides over last month. Worst it's ever been this year.



It may be worth swapping over to loratadine for a couple of weeks to see if it gives more relief.
I've been up & down with hayfever since march, May was particularly bad for me this year. 
Regular showers to get pollen out of skin, hair & vaseline around your nostrils helps.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

I've been struggling these last couple of weeks, mainly because I've only been taking meds when I *really* need it as opposed to habitually, simply because of the supply issues - not been able to get my usual meds and Beconase just isn't cutting it this year. (It's been on the news a time or two about shortages of hayfever meds.)

I can only take Cetirizine Hydrochloride, because Loratadine makes me either throw up or want to throw up. And hayfever or no, I'm not paying for the privilege of swapping one misery for another.

Finally managed to get some Cetirizine this afternoon in Tesco, so grabbed two boxes of 30. There were only half a dozen boxes, so didn't want to be rude by taking more.


----------



## newts (19 Jun 2022)

We'd been stuggling to find it in the supermarkets, Amazon have cetirizine.


----------



## wafter (24 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've been struggling these last couple of weeks, mainly because I've only been taking meds when I *really* need it as opposed to habitually, simply because of the supply issues - not been able to get my usual meds and Beconase just isn't cutting it this year. (It's been on the news a time or two about shortages of hayfever meds.)
> 
> I can only take Cetirizine Hydrochloride, because Loratadine makes me either throw up or want to throw up. And hayfever or no, I'm not paying for the privilege of swapping one misery for another.
> 
> Finally managed to get some Cetirizine this afternoon in Tesco, so grabbed two boxes of 30. There were only half a dozen boxes, so didn't want to be rude by taking more.





newts said:


> We'd been stuggling to find it in the supermarkets, Amazon have cetirizine.



Seems to be plenty on the bay - I usually buy the generic stuff in bulk as I take at least one a day, every day (mainly for food allergies).

This is what I usually buy - like everything else post-covid it's gone up in price but is still only around 2p per tablet so could be worse!


FWIW I also find the Boots Sodium Cromoglycate drops good for when the eyes get grotty.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

I always buy the generic stuff.


----------



## Sniper68 (25 Jun 2022)

I started with it a 53 last year
I take Cetirizine Hydrochloride and Loratadine daily and use a mometasone furoate spray when it get really bad but they just don't touch it.I recently asked my GP(face to face!!!!) about the possibility of stronger treatments and was told they have nothing stronger than over the counter stuff and no longer offer anything on prescription
Her advice was to take all the different tablet forms of antihistamine at the same time or pay for the yearly injection

I will be having the injection to see if that helps.


----------



## keithmac (25 Jun 2022)

How much is the injection?.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Jun 2022)

I suffer at odd times of the year outside normal high pollen periods and actually got referred to an eye clinic before they realised what to the cause was as I previously had not had an issue. Consequently not knowing when it's more likely to be an issue I take Loratadine daily sourced from either Aldi or Lidl.


----------



## Sniper68 (25 Jun 2022)

keithmac said:


> How much is the injection?.


Varies depending on area I think. 
£35-£75 are figures I’ve been told and it is annual.


----------

